# hi!



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 30, 2005)

hi i just wanted to introduce myself, im new to this forum. my name is genny im from ventura californa, usa. theres an awesome thing going here. keep up the good work. this site is fantasic


----------



## Onederland (Apr 30, 2005)

I guess I shouldent be..

fooled by the rocks that you got, cause you're still, you're still, GENNY FROM THE BLOCK!!!!

and WELCOME to SPECKTRA! Love us, because we love you.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 30, 2005)

hiiiii


----------



## Janice (Apr 30, 2005)

Welcome Genny! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## user2 (Apr 30, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 30, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra hope you have FUN!!!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 30, 2005)

Genny--Welcome to Specktra


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 30, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Genny!!


----------

